# best shoe and platform pedal combo



## the deanage (Mar 5, 2005)

just rode with platforms after a long hiatus. what is the best reccommendation for shoes and pedals? anyone got a fav?


----------



## profile (May 20, 2008)

5.10s work for me, though they seem to be looking increasingly mental.


Everyone thinks my pedals are shite so I'll not bother answering that one.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

5.10 freerider + canfield pedals.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

William42 said:


> 5.10 freerider + canfield pedals.


Agree on the 5.10s (you will find a few hundred posts in here stating that using the search feature).

You still stoked on the canfields huh? I am having a be-yotch of a time keeping the pins tight in mine (loctite of all different colors, I am this close to trying some jb weld....)


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

006_007 said:


> Agree on the 5.10s (you will find a few hundred posts in here stating that using the search feature).
> 
> You still stoked on the canfields huh? I am having a be-yotch of a time keeping the pins tight in mine (loctite of all different colors, I am this close to trying some jb weld....)


haven't had em long enough to encounter or potentially encounter anything like that. will update if i do though


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

5.10s for the shoes....can't go wrong there. It is the gold standard.

For platforms, honestly, you'll get about 50 different answers. I'm on the Kona Wah-Wah's, they are excellent. Good size platform, great grip, nice concave shape, and a very low profile...all good things IMO. I used to rock the DMR v12, also a great and grippy pedal, but it is a little bit on the small side, overall. If you have small feet....


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

5.10 + Straitline


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

+1 i tried my friends straitline with my 5.10's the grip is INSANE! i literally felt like i was clipped it, but i know i wasn't....if you get what i mean.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

5.10's w TBC pedals


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

5.10s and Twenty6 pedals. Light, awesome traction, tons of pin arrangements, slim, and beautiful.


----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

5.10 with these 3 pedal options:

Deity Decoys these are on my DJ for a full 2 seasons without a hitch

Transition's pedals 2 full seasons of these on my freeride bike and still tight as the day i got'em

Shimano MX30, they come with a long pin set and have been great for a 3rd year now, these are on my DH and slopestyle bike


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

If you'd like an option to the "sometimes too sticky" 5.10s take a look at the Shimano SH-AM40.






I love 'em! They keep your feet planted and secure but still allow adjustments in foot position without having to completely remove your foot from the platform. With 5.10s you have to take your foot off of the pedal to change your footing.

If Hoots likes 'em so should you!


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

You know, I was going to buy those Shimano AM40's for every day street shoes along with doubling as urban freeriding shoes. Anyone ever use them?


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

bacon11 said:


> You know, I was going to buy those Shimano AM40's for every day street shoes along with doubling as urban freeriding shoes. Anyone ever use them?


Um yes, I use them. They are very comfortable to wear around and are great for riding. They resemble Golf shoes a bit so wearing them around town might be a bit of a strange fashion statement.


----------



## unigeezer (Feb 26, 2008)

5.10 high impact, and speedplay drilliums! :thumbsup:


----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

bacon11 said:


> You know, I was going to buy those Shimano AM40's for every day street shoes along with doubling as urban freeriding shoes. Anyone ever use them?


I actually have been using these shoes all season. I really prefer them to my 5.10s for dirt jumping and slopestyle. They are stiff soled and have additional stiffners that you can add to the insole. The sole is sticky, but not super stick like a 5.10 is and thus adjusting your foot is relatively simple, but they dont slip.

I really like the lace cover, they prevent shoes strings from coming untied and actually work well in the wet to prevent water rushing in.

I have still used my 5.10 for DH because they are super sticky and I have gotten used to them. To dirt jump in 5.10s, I have to use my OLD pair that are like 2 years old and arent as sticky.


----------



## Endomaniac (Jan 6, 2004)

rdhfreethought said:


> 5.10 + Straitline


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

bacon11 said:


> You know, I was going to buy those Shimano AM40's for every day street shoes along with doubling as urban freeriding shoes. Anyone ever use them?


I use the AM40, and 5.10 impact. The AM40's are great, but after a few months the pattern on the sole was carved away by my pedal pins : /


----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

V.P. said:


> I use the AM40, and 5.10 impact. The AM40's are great, but after a few months the pattern on the sole was carved away by my pedal pins : /


I will agree with this, the AM40 does wear a bit faster. I have had mine for a full season and will do a new pair next year. My 5.10s will go another year or two, primarily because I got a new pair mid-season for warranty. 5.10s typically will go at LEAST two years of hard riding unless you wear them as your daily shoes.


----------



## tgiles (Aug 20, 2008)

5.10's and crank bros 50/50xx. awesome combo.


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

Again, I'll recommend 5.10's. For platforms, I'd recommend the wellgo mg-1. Light, durable, and grippy.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

William42 said:


> 5.10 freerider + canfield pedals.





William42 said:


> 5.10 freerider + canfield pedals.





William42 said:


> 5.10 freerider + canfield pedals.





William42 said:


> 5.10 freerider + canfield pedals.





William42 said:


> 5.10 freerider + canfield pedals.





William42 said:


> 5.10 freerider + canfield pedals.





William42 said:


> 5.10 freerider + canfield pedals.





William42 said:


> 5.10 freerider + canfield pedals.





William42 said:


> 5.10 freerider + canfield pedals.





William42 said:


> 5.10 freerider + canfield pedals.





William42 said:


> 5.10 freerider + canfield pedals.


I agree! Never going to ride anything else!

5.10 + anything is going to be good. But insane with Canfield Pedals.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

schneidie said:


> Again, I'll recommend 5.10's. For platforms, I'd recommend the wellgo mg-1. Light, durable, and grippy.


Also small. Way too small actually. Too thick. OK durability. For all mountain riding I think they are great considering the price, but far from "best".

TBC pedals feel good for the price, although mine have not been the most reliable. Easy to rebuild. Pins come out easier than some others in my experience with the ones I've been riding since 2007.


----------



## Franz (Jan 30, 2004)

5.10s and Kona Wah Wahs


----------



## monkies (Jun 10, 2007)

I have the Azonic 420s and they dont grip at all...I swapped them out from A-frames (which gripped fine) to save some weight, but the pins don't grip. Will try the Kona's next...


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

monkies said:


> I have the Azonic 420s and they dont grip at all...I swapped them out from A-frames (which gripped fine) to save some weight, but the pins don't grip. Will try the Kona's next...


I wonder if the Kona won't actually be worse? Looks like the same type of pins and overall design, BUT the Kona has a bulge all the way across the spindle, where the 420 does not.

Just from that I would imagine the Kona would be worse relatively speaking.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

1. Pick the SIZE of the pedal you are looking for (I have Shimano DX, and Wellgo MG-1, but they are great pedals but too small for Freeride, since I dont like breaking my ankle/achilles, and I have a bum ankle from years ago.)
2. Pick the price range
3. Post what you are thinking about

Then you get some posts that are more useful.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

i ride with some old lakai skate shoes and kona jack sh!t primo pedals and i have never had any slipping problems.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

come on 6.0 anyone? I ride with Nike 6.0's and some crappy Forte Shovel pedals. I love this combo for downhilling, which is all i really ride. My feet never slip off but it doesn't have so much grip that its difficult to get a foot out in a corner. The perfect mix for me


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

I have pair of Shimano DX shoes, and it sucks on wet conditions, I don't have the best pedals so that comes into play. But, I have two pairs of 5Tens, makes your pedals feel like the greatest, grippiest pedals. Imagine if I could afford straightline's...


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

By far the 5.10's or Vans! The 5.10's stick to just about anything. I have the Rennie's High Impacts and several of the older original High Impacts. They are awesome!


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

5.10s for me my mate tried the shimano's and went st8 back to 5.10s. 

Currently running easton flatboy pedals which are great, big platform but i do want to change to something lighter, nc17s or canfields maybe.


----------



## kalssot (Jan 6, 2006)

Five ten Imapct High+ Twenty6 Prerunner flat pedal.


----------



## brickbrick (Jun 23, 2008)

unigeezer said:


> 5.10 high impact, and speedplay drilliums! :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 489796
> 
> ...


+1. This combo is flawless.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Five Ten + straitline= magic


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

YoPawn said:


> I wonder if the Kona won't actually be worse? Looks like the same type of pins and overall design, BUT the Kona has a bulge all the way across the spindle, where the 420 does not.
> 
> Just from that I would imagine the Kona would be worse relatively speaking.


If you are talking about the Wah-wah's, no, they do not have the same pin design as the 420, they use a much sharper pin, and not that flat-headed screw thing. Furthermore, you can't feel the bulge (it is actually minimal in size), in fact they have an overall concave shape that is ideal...you really feel stuck in.


----------



## Americanahstan (May 21, 2009)

*Penthouse*

I recommend shoes from Macbeth called Eliots with Burgtech Penthouse flats!


----------



## Brandin (Sep 25, 2008)

I went with 5.10 Sam Hill's and Easton Flatboy pedals. I haven't really had too many rides with the combo, but so far so good. Got a good deal on them on Ebay, $60.

I was happy with my previous pedals (generic flats), but I totally annihilated the bearings in them, so it was time for a change. Glad I did.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

5 10's and anything


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

5/10 Impact mid 2, and flat 420's
RTW.


----------

